# Am I seeing things? I have an IUD and an implanon!!!



## Breeelizabeth

1303-C20-E-B895-4396-81-E4-55646-C143269

Ok. So you would think that having two forms of contraception means that I wouldn’t need to be asking this question right m (Mirena IUD and Implanon - which to be fair is not inserted correctly and may not be working which is why I got the mirena) 
The last few days I’ve had left sided twinges and cramping. I don’t get periods since I got Mirena so I was expecting my period to come. Each day I’m waiting and nothing. I thought I’d take a test because the twinges remind me a lot of when I was pregnant with my three kids. Now I could be imagining it and the photos don’t show it well but I feel like there is a line there. 
Test is a FRER but not FMU. What are your thoughts?! Can you see it? I’m really hoping that I’ve got line eye but something keeps catching my eye.
Sorry I hope you all can see the pic because I’m having issues uploading it.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I do see the line. Something about it is bothering me though. How long after you took it did you take the pic?


----------



## Breeelizabeth

LuvallmyH said:


> I do see the line. Something about it is bothering me though. How long after you took it did you take the pic?

That was within the 5 minutes!


----------



## tdog

Breeelizabeth said:


> 1303-C20-E-B895-4396-81-E4-55646-C143269
> 
> Ok. So you would think that having two forms of contraception means that I wouldn’t need to be asking this question right m (Mirena IUD and Implanon - which to be fair is not inserted correctly and may not be working which is why I got the mirena)
> The last few days I’ve had left sided twinges and cramping. I don’t get periods since I got Mirena so I was expecting my period to come. Each day I’m waiting and nothing. I thought I’d take a test because the twinges remind me a lot of when I was pregnant with my three kids. Now I could be imagining it and the photos don’t show it well but I feel like there is a line there.
> Test is a FRER but not FMU. What are your thoughts?! Can you see it? I’m really hoping that I’ve got line eye but something keeps catching my eye.
> Sorry I hope you all can see the pic because I’m having issues uploading it.

I definitely see that line xx


----------



## alex_22

I can see that too, it looks very similar to my first positive at 9dpo. I find FRERs progress quite quickly so try testing again in the morning


----------



## CC94

I definitely see it, but I don’t trust frer when they’re that faint as mine almost always have a second gray line when not pregnant


----------



## Breeelizabeth

CC94 said:


> I definitely see it, but I don’t trust frer when they’re that faint as mine almost always have a second gray line when not pregnant

I’m really hoping it’s just an indent line!! I took a test yesterday but had a similar line but it was sooo much fainter (couldn’t be picked up with a camera) so maybe it’s a bad batch. I’m braving the snow and i’m off to the store to buy more haha


----------



## CC94

Breeelizabeth said:


> I’m really hoping it’s just an indent line!! I took a test yesterday but had a similar line but it was sooo much fainter (couldn’t be picked up with a camera) so maybe it’s a bad batch. I’m braving the snow and i’m off to the store to buy more haha

Fx for the outcome you desire, definitely stalking!! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for the outcome you want x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Stalking! That would be one determined baby if you were pregnant.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

So I took 2 more tests. One had no trace of a line - I did skull water so I’d have enough pee so maybe diluted. The second had a 4hr hold and that faint little line is back. Much more obvious to the naked eye. E18-C2-F8-A-537-F-40-F6-8-DD0-7550199-F63-ED


----------



## tdog

I definitely see that alot clearer xx


----------



## JessdueJan

That last one is definitely much more noticeable xx


----------



## Becca_89

I see them lines x


----------



## kittiecat

I see both lines and the second looks pretty clear!


----------



## JessaBear36

Any update??


----------



## kittiecat

Hope all is ok


----------



## Kiwiberry

I see it!!!


----------

